# Dragon Blade by J.D. Hallowell: the epic sequel to Dragon Fate. Check it out!



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Amazon is running a sale on Dragon Blade - now only $3.82 - no idea how long it will last.

*Swords forged by dragon magic. Ancient rivalries flaring into all-out war. Dragon Riders caught up in a clash of hidden powers. A world hangs in the balance.*

Dragon Blade, the second book in J.D. Hallowell's War of the Blades, is the epic conclusion to the story begun in Dragon Fate.

Delno Okonan, his draconic bond-mate, Geneva, and their allies among the Dragons and Riders are once again caught up in events controlled by unseen forces. They must uncover the real secrets behind the death of a senior Dragon Rider and the sudden rise of the Roracks, ancient enemy of dragons and men, to defeat a threat that could destroy them all and leave the world they know forever altered.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JD,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I extend my deepest thanks and appreciation to all of the readers who have helped keep Dragon Blade in the top 20 for Kindle Hot New Releases in Epic Fantasy for the past two weeks.  It's wonderful to see so many people enjoying the books and sharing them with their friends. 

As always, I'm happy to discuss the books and answer questions.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

This is a great opportunity to get Dragon Blade, the sequel to the Amazon Kindle Epic Fantasy best-seller Dragon Fate, at a discounted price.  

Don't miss  out!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Blade recently picked up another 5-star review on Goodreads.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Blade joined Dragon Fate on the Amazon French English-language Epic Fantasy best seller list this week!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Blade even has a fan in Iceland!

I got this message from a reader on Facebook recently:

_"Just wanted to say thanks for writing, I just finished Dragon Blade, bought it the minute I finished Dragon Fate last Sunday, very enjoyable books, well written and good story, now you can tell people that you even have a fan in Reykjavík, Iceland " _ ~Gunnar Ingi Kristjansson


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm happy to see that Dragon Blade picked up two more 5-star reviews and one 4-star this week. It's so good to see that people are enjoying the books!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Many thanks to everyone who has read, reviewed, and shared links to Dragon Blade. It has a 4.3 average rating with 10 reviews now, and its sales are almost keeping up with Dragon Fate, which spent the past 8 days on the Epic Fantasy bestsellers list.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

It is so good to see that people are reading and enjoying Dragon Blade. 

It has 11 Amazon reviews now, with a 4.4 average, and it joined Dragon Fate, the first book in the War of the Blades series, on the Kindle Epic Fantasy Bestsellers list this week. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

My sincerest thanks to the readers who have been buying, reading, reviewing, and sharing links to Dragon Blade.

From Dragon Blade's latest Goodreads review:



> ...I really loved both of the books in this series and recommend them to anyone that likes fantasy novels featuring dragons. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

In addition to re-appearing on the Amazon.com Epic Fantasy Bestsellers lists for Kindle and for all books this week, Dragon Blade also made its debut on the Epic Fantasy lists on Amazon.ca, and it continues to draw more four- and five-star reviews and ratings, both on Amazon and Goodreads.

It is good to see so many people reading and enjoying the books, and sharing the word about them.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm happy to find that Dragon Blade continues to pick up great reatings and reviews from readers. It now has 14 Amazon reviews, with an overall rating of 4.3, and 28 Goodreads ratings, with an overall rating of 4.36. Thanks to everyone who has been reading and rating. I'm so glad that you're enjoying the books!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I talk about Dragon Fate, Dragon Blade, what comes after, what makes a good story, and more in my interview as one of April's featured authors over on BookLoads.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks again to all of the purchasers who have taken the time to read and review Dragon Blade. It now stands at 15 Amazon reviews with a 4.3 overall rating and 34 Goodreads ratings with an overall average of 4.41.  

It's so good to see so many people enjoying the books.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Blade continues to get postive attention from readers, and now has 16 Amazon reviews, with a 4.3 overall rating.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Blade has had a great week: it's up to 19 Amazon reviews now, with an overall rating of 4.4 stars.

In other news, Rachel Desilets interviewed me for her "Interviewing the Indies" series on Examiner.com.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

_Dragon Blade _picked up its first Amazon UK review this week, and it's a 5-star that starts out like this:

"As the sequel to Dragon Fate, this book Dragon Blade had a lot to live up to and it succeeds very well...."

You can read the rest of the review, as well as the 19 others from the US site, on Amazon.co.uk.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I spoke with Paul Dorset a while back, and the resulting interview went up on his blog this week.

One correction: _Dragon Blade_, not _Dragon Fate_, is my latest release.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

_Dragon Blade_ is accumulating more excellent reader reviews on Amazon.com, now up to 22 with a 4.4 average rating. I appreciate everyone who is taking the time to read and review, and I'm delighted to hear that so many people are enjoying the books.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Blade picked up yet another 5-star review on Goodreads today. Some excerpts (I left out the spoilers):



> Once again, J.D. Hallowell has written a wonderful book. I love the journey as the quest begins to further unfold. It brings action, adventure and romance, all the things that make great reading....
> If you like great dragon stories along the lines of Anne McCaffrey, then J.D. Hallowell is right up there.
> I am impatiently awaiting book three.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

_Dragon Blade_ continues to accumulate good reviews, with a 4.5 average across 24 Amazon.com reviews. Not all of the nice things people are saying about the War of the Blades books are on Amazon, though; here's the latest blogger review.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

More Goodreads love for _Dragon Blade_.


----------



## cshoughton (Jul 10, 2013)

Great to see the reviews coming in. They really add up. And, there's nothing quite as nice as having fans eagerly awaiting the next book.

Best of luck!

Craig


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I couldn't agree more. 

Thanks, Craig!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragon Blade picked up two more 5-star reviews on Amazon.com this week. It is sitting at a 4.5 average with 27 reviews now. It is wonderful to see so many people enjoying the books and recommending them to others.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Many thanks to all the _Dragon Fate_ and _Dragon Blade_ fans who came out to chat, get signed cover art, and have your Kindles autographed today. It was great meeting and talking with all of you.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

While Dragon Blade isn't on special this week, Dragon Fate, Dragon Home, and Dragon Justice are, so this is a great time to pick up all four books for under $12.


----------

